# Help!!



## Briannagto (Dec 28, 2017)

I hve 2004 gto , cAr will not start and ten all of a sudden start again. Every time I go to the gas station I turn over car and it won’t start. It starts if I’m lucking and try a couple times. I don’t know what this could be please experts lmk:frown3:


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Do you have a check engine light illuminated? If so, then retrieve the codes and see if there are any clues there.
Also should check your battery voltage with key off and then again while cranking. If the ECM doesn't have enough voltage then it might not allow the engine to fire up.


----------



## tonyskala (Feb 7, 2015)

So I had something similar happen to me. My issue was the sensor for the lockout mechanism for the transmission. It was not detecting the car was in park and thought it was in drive. So the car would not crank. But it was obvious to me because everything else powered on. There was no engine code because the car simply thought it was in drive or reverse.


----------



## tonyskala (Feb 7, 2015)

After I re-read your post it sounds like the car might be cranking. On my issue it did not even try to crank. 

If it is cranking just not catching, you need 3 things for the car to fire, fuel, compression, and spark.


----------



## Briannagto (Dec 28, 2017)

I have a m6 it’s starts but doesn’t crank.


----------

